# Sticky  DP/DR Theme Songs



## ThoughtOnFire

A while back I asked the Community to post their DP/DR songs and then I made a playlist of them all.

Here they are:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKrlxYHorXyKDVXUcVj4rD7ETFdjzsp8B


----------



## NomdeGuerra

Come on, hold my hand
I wanna contact the living
Not sure I understand
This role I've been given
I sit and talk to God
And he just laughs at my plans
My head speaks a language
I don't understand
I just wanna feel real love
Feel the home that I live in
'Cause I got too much life
Running through my veins
Going to waste
I don't wanna die
But I ain't keen on living either
Before I fall in love
I'm preparing to leave her
I scare myself to death
That's why I keep on running
Before I've arrived
I can see myself coming.

Robbie Williams - Feel


----------

